# Goofing around with photoshop



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been trying to learn photoshop to make some better siggy's lately.  Here's one I did in about 15 minutes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking cool Mr T....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

Not bad Thor. Wish I could do that.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Thorlifter,
It looks very nice.Good idea.But if you would use some effects from Layer Options/Mixture Effects/Settings you could get some additional effect that could make the pic much more attractive.
LIke these in the pic.It took me 6 minutes to make it , including the time of loading the main pic.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool. Thanks Wurger. I'll give that a shot this evening.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Great stuff guys! 

I've done a bit with photoshop last year for a graphics folio however it wasnt very good


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## comiso90 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a GREAT place to learn!

Learning @ Your Own Pace® - lynda.com

.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good to me, TL.... keep it up.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

Wish I had Photoshop.  But I just got a freeware called glimp or gimp. It seems to work if I could just figure it out. Mostly stumbling through. (Ohhh I like that....how did I do that?)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Njaco....

Gimp completely rocks. I've been playing with it for about 2 months now and It's completely free, plus you can download GimpShop which is an addon to Gimp that makes all the commands 100% compatible with PhotoShop.

If you want to play with graphics, I HIGHLY recommend Gimp.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not make a "how to" photoshop thread fellas....?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a great idea!! I don't know what they're talking about when they say layers,mask, etc...

Thor, from what I see - only had about a week - it is a great program. Now if only I .....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work Thor but I like your Corsair way better, Yeah wish I could do some of that stuff,would have done a 'Wayne in OZ' by now if I was able...with a D9 or ta152 theme.....hint.. hint..Wurger!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2008)

The only problem with a photoshop how to thread is that they are many different versions, and there are a couple of different programs. There is Adobe CS2 and CS3 which include photoshop, photoshop elements and a number of other things. If you google for photoshop tutorials, you will find a *lot *of useful stuff!


----------



## DBII (Mar 14, 2008)

Thorliftor, I like the Bf 109. If you remove the border over the wing in the forground, it will look like the plan is breaking through the border.

dbII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

evangilder said:


> The only problem with a photoshop how to thread is that they are many different versions, and there are a couple of different programs. There is Adobe CS2 and CS3 which include photoshop, photoshop elements and a number of other things. If you google for photoshop tutorials, you will find a *lot *of useful stuff!



Yes I agree with Evan.There are many Photoshop versions but the idea of the thread is cool.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mastering Photoshop is like an artist mastering a paint brush. The better you get, the more you realize how much you dont know and the more you want to learn.

The basics are very easy but to really make it sing you need a lot of skill and patience. 

For some people it's a tool for photo manipulation for others, it's a way to channel artistic expression.

.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

Well said Comiso90.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks... I've been using it for 10 years but I still have a ton to learn. it's easy to get lazy!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

Just like me  .There is still so many to learn about the application.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep. I figure I have only learned about 10% of the program........all self taught. I just don't have the time to put towards it.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

I think we should remember that Photshop is not complex application like the CorelDraw is.This program requires a lot of time for learning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I think we should remember that Photshop is not complex application like the CorelDraw is.This program requires a lot of time for learning.


What is that Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

It means that it is much easier to use Photoshop than the CorelDraw.
If you have asked about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry...what I meant was, what is CorelDraw?


----------

